# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vergeven maakt het lichaam gezond

## Jo Banjo

Al eens gedacht om na een stevige ruzie de plooien meteen glad te strijken? Probeer het want u bewijst er niet alleen de andere, maar ook uw lichaam een dienst mee. Iemand vergeven is namelijk heel gezond: stress, rugpijn en andere chronische klachten verminderen vrijwel meteen. Wie koppig blijft rondlopen met wrok- en haatgevoelens werkt een heleboel kwaaltjes in de hand. Een hoge bloeddruk, snellere hartslag, verkrampte spieren Kwaad blijven is even ongezond als extreme stress. 


Bron van CCN 
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/0....ep/index.html

----------


## Raimun

@ Jo Banjo......
Naar gelang de oorzaak van ..... kan vergeven 'n nogal moeilijke opdracht zijn ! 
Of alle cronische klachten daardoor meteen verdwijnen is te betwijfelen denk ik .

Zeker is het wel 'n bevrijding voor de geest ...ont-spanning ...en het geeft je achteraf 'n goed gevoel !!

Vermits het spreekwoord zegt :
"" een gezonde geest in een gezond lichaam .."" ...zal ook het lichaam er duidelijk wel bij varen .. :Embarrassment:

----------

